# First Morph on the First Day of the new Year!!!



## mtolypetsupply (Dec 18, 2008)

Today, a froglet came out of the water!!!!! It's my first ever to come out of the water!!!!!!

Happy New Year, and Happy New Frog!!!!

Is Junior the first froglet of 2010, at least here on the board????



Happy New Year to you all! Best wishes and Bright Blessings to you in the Year to come!


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Congrats! What kind of frog?


----------



## dflorian (May 15, 2009)

Congrats Stephi! I have a D. tinctorius "Patricia" getting close as well as a couple R. variabilis...but yours brought in the decade first!!


----------



## prolawn_care (Dec 26, 2009)

Any pics?

Congrats!


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

Congratulations, Stephi!

Morphing froglets is by far one of my favorite things about keeping dart frogs. The idea that they live happy little lives as "fish" for three of four months, then "miraculously" (no religious intent) transform themselves into land lovers, is really a process worth watching.

BTW, how is "bob"? Has he made it onto land yet? Take care, Richard.


----------



## mtolypetsupply (Dec 18, 2008)

Thanks for all the congratulations!!! Best of luck to all the soon-to-be morphlings!

BOB is not out of the water yet, but his front legs look so much better. Thanks for asking, Richard! I too, am fascinated by the process, and I know that I'll experience it more and more as time goes on, but I doubt I'll ever be less entertained or enthusiastic about the (non-religious  ) miracle of morphing!

I'll get some pics of the little guy/girl soon!


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

i had a leuc come oow on new years eve... but thats not a new year baby. CONGRATS


----------



## Dragonfly (Dec 5, 2007)

Congrats. As far as I know yours is the first. Feels great when you have your first oow.


----------



## mtolypetsupply (Dec 18, 2008)

Here's Junior!!!!!





























OMG s/he's so little and cute!!!!


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Ah... cute little bugger!


----------



## ubstrong (Jan 2, 2010)

Better look out now. I had my very first froglet about 2 weeks ago. I was (am) so proud.!!! but I now have 18 tiny Vittatus. what am I to do ?


----------



## somecanadianguy (Jan 9, 2007)

he looks good , is this the one that you were woried about? 
craig


----------



## mtolypetsupply (Dec 18, 2008)

no, it's BOB that I'm worried about. His one foot still looks a little clubby, but he's starting to absorb his tail, we'll see how he does when he hits land. I'm so excited!

On another note, I had 5 tads that looked good die. I'm wondering if it was the water I used, or a different female laying. I guess I'd never know witout separating them, but they seem happy, so I'm leaving them alone. I know there's ONE female that produces good progeny in the tank!


----------



## Arrynia (Dec 27, 2009)

Any updates on BOB? I have seen plenty of SLS through our vents and years ago when our group first started producing, the first few clutches yielded neonates with SLS. The sysmptoms ranged from totally obvious to subtle...with some of the froglets, I thought they were gonna be fine but no such luck. Once you've seen a few tads with SLS you will learn how to distinguish healthy from un-healthy.


----------



## mtolypetsupply (Dec 18, 2008)

Oh, Bob, poor Bob. He's not looking good. I'm believing he has the dreaded SLS. He's always face first in the sphagnum of the grow-out container, and the one leg doesn't look functional at all. I've been holding off on it, hoping at first that he may just have needed to get some strength in the fronts from using them, and a hundred other rationalizations for it. I think the time has come that I must put him to rest though. There's no improvement, and the front legs don't look healthy at all.



Now to decide between the vodka method and orajel. 

On a good note, the other 5 are apparently healthy, and hopping about. No teetering forward, color coming in nicely. I'll post pics if I ever get a minute to take some.


----------



## Arrynia (Dec 27, 2009)

I hate to advise this, but you need to put him down ASAP. I have been in your shoes many times and as much as I wanted to hang on to them, they end up breaking my heart.


----------

